# years ban for lincolnshire woman



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Year's ban for horsewoman after animals found in pitiful condition | This is Grimsby

this woman had been reported lots of times and it took horses to really suffer before anything was done the article said that it was part ignorance on her part, how can it be ignorance when she had horses for years and was breaking them in for other people and had been warned by RSPCA and ILPH in recent years? mind boggles

Basic Horse Care


----------



## spottedhorse (Mar 13, 2012)

_"It wasn't a deliberate act on her part_

The most pathetic defence I have read in a long time, she should have been banned for life:angry:


----------

